

Twitter removing the #dickbar from the iPhone app - spaetzel
http://blog.twitter.com/2011/03/so-bar-walks-into-app.html

======
modernerd
_"We believe there are still significant benefits to increasing awareness of
what’s happening outside the home timeline."_

Significant benefits like increasing the adoption rate for third-party twitter
clients, perhaps.

 _"Evidence of the incredibly high usage metrics for the QuickBar support
this."_

I tapped it once by accident while trying to swipe to see if I could delete
it.

If twitter want to turn a spammy feature into a useful one, they need to start
asking users about their interests, or else attempt to determine them
algorithmically.

------
justinxreese
"we will frequently experiment by trying new things, adding new features"

I can't remember any features that were tested publicly and weren't kept. Can
anyone help me out here?

~~~
remi
I don't know if one can count the IM client as a tested-then-removed feature.
It was shut down for "maintenance" or something and never brought back to
life…

